# Coolant?



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

What is the best coolant to run in my 2006 altima? Whats reccomended? Can I use the dex-cool that I run in my 2001 GMC truck? Thanks!


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Any glycol based longlife coolants that are suitable for alloy should be ok if you flush the system before changing over to a different one. Check your owners manual to see the new coolant meets the specs of the original for your car.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

I really dont know much about coolant. Is the Prestone at Walmart Add to any color antifreeze a good choice says good for 150,000 or 5yrs? They got this at walmart for buy 1 gallon and get 1 free per mail in rebate. Thanks!


----------



## crug75hid (Oct 10, 2009)

check out what your maintenance guide instructs you to. go with that!
you can use the same you are talking about


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Do NOT run dex-cool in anything that don't call for it. GM F'ed up when they made dex-cool. It will literally eat at certain metals, will it eat at whats in your car? I don't know, and you probably don't want to find out the hard way. Also when using dex-cool if it turns ANY different from what it should be, CHANGE IT! You have no idea how many coolant flushes and cooling/heating system components I have done at work due to dex-cool.

I took dex-cool out of my truck at 20K miles, that was long enough for it to start eating at the head gaskets. It made it until 110K miles before it blew the gasket.

I would use Nissan or any green antifreeze thats suitable for your system. I hate to say this but Nissan recommends their branded coolant for many reason.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the input. 2006 Altima


----------

